# Mushrooms Disappearing?



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

So this last week my nice colony of bright red mushrooms that was growing very nicely all of a sudden started disappearing. For instance one night I went to bed and they were fine, came home the next day from work and noticed some were missing. The next day more were missing.

Its really weird because every thing in the tank is growing including the mushrooms. This morning I found a huge bristle worm crawling around the tank. Do you think he could be eating my shrooms?


----------



## rrobbiiee (Dec 4, 2010)

How's the algae situation looking? I find that even the slightest bit of algae around my shroom's invades their space causing them to recede.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

there is no algea other than a bit of coraline on the rock. I guess we will see if they start to grow back after I got rid of the worm.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I would check around the tank they might just moved to a better place, I seen mushroom literaly walk they kind of inflate and use the current to move around.
That might be the case ..look around


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Weird... I know mushrooms can move, but ive never seen them move more then a inch a day..... Can you see any of the tissue where they used to be.... or did they literally move homes?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Kweli said:


> Weird... I know mushrooms can move, but ive never seen them move more then a inch a day..... Can you see any of the tissue where they used to be.... or did they literally move homes?


Basically they use the current to move around to a better place that was my case I saw it happening maybe 3 times...


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

well I don't see them anywhere in the tank. so i guess time will tell. see if the remaining shrooms grow and reproduce.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

It shouldnt take long... the 1 mushroom i kept has already produced 3 tiny babies


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah they are growing back already I am just curious as to where the other ones went, its a total mystery. I dont think they are anywhere else in the tank and there is no evidence of them ever being there.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't think it's the bristle worms. I'd like to know what did it as well, I need someone to control mushrooms (not so pretty kind) in my tank.


----------



## bleuboy_188 (Feb 23, 2011)

mine move all the time.when there not happy


----------

